# RCI sign-in page



## JPD (Dec 19, 2012)

Since last Saturdays update, has anyone else noticed a name or some other writings in the user name box?  I had it happen twice this week. I have virus protection on my computer, and this has never happened before. Just a few minutes ago, there was a full name in the user name box. Matt was the first name, forgot the last name. I'm the only one who logs into RCI in my house.


----------



## Egret1986 (Dec 19, 2012)

*It happened to me a couple of days ago*

What the heck is going on????  I was concerned at first, then dismissed it and forgot about it.

I am also the only one that logs into my account.  Mine had MemberOne.  Glad to know it's happened to someone else.


----------



## kwelty (Dec 19, 2012)

*Something like "ladygladys" in mine*

Something like "ladygladys" in mine.
Weird


----------



## steved2psi (Dec 19, 2012)

*I've noticed it 3or 4 times*

The first one was creepy, "shhhhIknow". Another one was "memberone". I don't remember the others.


----------



## Queen (Dec 19, 2012)

It happened to me too and I am the only one that logs into RCI.  Hopefully we will hear from RCI what the heck is going on.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 19, 2012)

*I Resemble Those Remarks.*

Nice to know the glitch is at RCI's end. 

For a while there, I thought the gremlins were at work right here on my individual electric computer. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## mdurette (Dec 20, 2012)

me too - seems to have stopped.
Glad to here others have the same.  Phew.....


----------



## CMVer (Dec 20, 2012)

I had that and called RCI.  They said no one had reported it so they figured it was my computer problem.  I cleard the history and cache and it stopped.  Not sure if that fixed it or RCI got it fixed, but it no longer happens.


----------



## littlestar (Dec 20, 2012)

Happened to me, too. I think mine said Gladyssmith on the User name.  Creeped me out.  I cleared out my cookies and cache and the next time I tried it, it was gone. 

I use a Mac, not a PC.   

I think it was something to do with RCI's home page.


----------



## scotlass (Dec 20, 2012)

I also had that and was quite disturbed.  However, after scanning my computer using Malwarebytes, it stopped, leaving me to believe that getting rid of the cookies might have helped.

Nancy


----------



## wackymother (Dec 20, 2012)

I had "smartino."


----------



## BevL (Dec 21, 2012)

Can't remember the name but I changed my password.  I "loan" use of my account to other TUGgers at times but couldn't think of anybody that should be nosing around in there right now.


----------



## steved2psi (Dec 21, 2012)

*It's baaaack!*

It was "furlonger55" today.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Dec 21, 2012)

Just a heads up, by announcing the user names it makes it 75% easier for someone with 'nefarious' purposes to figure out the passwords....None of these have been my RCI username yet, but you are putting the people at risk who's usernames they are


----------



## kwelty (Dec 25, 2012)

*Got a different name today*

Today it seems I'm Charie.  A malware scan found nothing.


----------



## lcml11 (Dec 25, 2012)

kwelty said:


> Today it seems I'm Charie.  A malware scan found nothing.



My RCI account was also hit.  It is now under a different user name.  Fortunantly, I only had bonus weeks in it that I was not intending on using.  Wyndhamland is indeed going through many changes.


----------



## HudsHut (Dec 25, 2012)

I read this thread, and just checked mine. 

username: Charie

Not ours, nor has a user named "Charie" ever logged in at our house.

***
A few months back, I saw another member's first and last name and their RCI number in the upper right hand corner of the website after I had logged in.

Now that was odd, but I was never able to recreate the problem to report it to them.


----------



## HtownRose (Dec 25, 2012)

Has happened to me too lately, but nothing intelligible, more like 99gg277.


----------



## gnorth16 (Dec 25, 2012)

Today it is safety3.  Nefariously, 75% easier!


----------



## JudyH (Dec 25, 2012)

I've been having it happen ever since the week they "updated the system".  Sometimes a blank space, sometimes a wierd letter combo, once it saved my user name.


----------



## bobpark56 (Dec 25, 2012)

I just tried my login, and it worked fine for me.


----------



## kjsgrammy (Dec 26, 2012)

I also had a different user name when trying to log on to RCI.  Should we be reporting this to RCI?


----------



## bellesgirl (Dec 26, 2012)

I had it happen twice.  "Charie" was one of the names as well.  I wonder if these are test accounts that RCI uses.  DOn't you love it when RCI does a "maintenance"?


----------



## lcml11 (Dec 26, 2012)

bellesgirl said:


> I had it happen twice.  "Charie" was one of the names as well.  I wonder if these are test accounts that RCI uses.  DOn't you love it when RCI does a "maintenance"?



Could be marketing codes from the Wyndham System if the Wyndam Vacation Ownership and RCI systems are being merged.


----------



## kjsgrammy (Dec 26, 2012)

*RCI's response to issue of login*

I reported this problem to RCI and here is the response I rec'd from RCI:

"Hello,

Thank you for your e-mail.

We apologize for the problem you encountered with our website.  
Unfortunately, RCI.com is currently experiencing a temporary problem causing an incorrect username to automatically populate in the login field.  

Technical staff is aware of this issue and is working diligently to correct it as quickly as possible.  In the interim, please simply enter your correct username and password to logon to your online account.  We appreciate your patience. 

Happy Holidays,

Mary W.
eCommerce Specialist
RCI North America"


----------

